# biting everything



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

hey guys
my male tiel just started biting pretty much everything... when he is on his cage, he bites the bars and makes aggressive sounds. also, he fluffs up his face when i pet him.... what does that mean..
thanx!:tiel3:


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like he is getting hormonal.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Yes it does look like he's growing up & testing the boundaries. You'll 
have to check this behaviour before it gets worst...Perhaps this might help?

B.J's. BIRDS THAT GROW UP TO BE BITERS 

Birds usually parrot types. Tame & loving as youngsters develop into birds that bite anyone that approaches into what they consider their personal space. The usual cause of this is hormonal as they approach sexual maturity. The avian equivalent of the grumpy human teenager. 
This is the time they usually resent one or all of the, cuddles, tickles & scratching demonstrations of affection by their owners. 
One cure that usually works is for you to stop doing what he considers as treating him like a baby. 
From now on treat him like an adult. In his cage provide a basic seed mix, water, all the other foods he enjoys, ie, fruit, 
veg, hard boiled egg, nuts, etc etc, are to be used as treat foods & given by hand.to remind him where goodies come from & are removed at the first sign of aggression for a count of 10, then re-offer it, after the third count change the treat. It's just rewarding good behaviour & not rewarding bad. (Not punishing) 
Don't encroach on his personal space without a treat offering. It will be all about treats for quite some time 
As he slowly grows out of this teenage angst stage. He will gradually return to some if not all of his loving ways & will again offer his head for a scratch. 
Do not be in a hurry you may find he still no longer likes to be cuddled or tickled, & you don't want the biting problem to come back, do you? B.J.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

thanx guys! he also some times closes his eyes and puffs his cheeks when i pet his head.. wat is that?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

rashid100 said:


> thanx guys! he also some times closes his eyes and puffs his cheeks when i pet his head.. wat is that?


Sounds like he's enjoying the scratches you're giving him, I'd say.


----------

